# Soundstream Fans check this out!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not mine but WOW!!!!!

Lot of Soundstream Original D Series Amplifiers | eBay


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice! Decent starting price too!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Nice! Decent starting price too!


That was my first thought as well. Love the old D series! Those were my first high end amps that I used way back in the day! Dam I feel old :surprised:


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can I use these for horns, pro audio mids?

Diezel


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Diezel10 said:


> Can I use these for horns, pro audio mids?
> 
> Diezel


Not yes but Hell yes!!!!! I would use them to weight down a nice oak or walnut shelf somewhere!


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Not yes but Hell yes!!!!! I would use them to weight down a nice oak or walnut shelf somewhere!



Outstanding!!.....I will place my bid....question for you can I use each amp to power each speaker??

It's a dumb question...but I have to ask:blush:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

These aren't mine by the way but yes. You can bridge them and run one on each speaker is desired.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Diezel10 said:


> Outstanding!!.....I will place my bid....question for you can I use each amp to power each speaker??
> 
> It's a dumb question...but I have to ask:blush:


Most definitely!:smoking:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Well well well. I may have to get these.

Chuck


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Well well well. I may have to get these.
> 
> Chuck


Not if I can help it. :laugh:


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

and the funny part is they have been relisted and price reduced i found the old listing in a google search


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Not if I can help it. :laugh:


Come on guys! Can't we just all get along?  What have I started?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Not if I can help it. :laugh:


Ok Sir. Do you want to start the bidding or shall I?

Chuck


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

There's a MC500 on ebay right now too.....


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

oh geeze your really trying to stir it up lol


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

fast94tracer said:


> oh geeze your really trying to stir it up lol


I'm just playing with Ricky. But I don't think I can pass on bidding on the SS package.

Chuck


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I was BS-ing, I got way tooooo many amplifiers and not enough room to store them, lol.

Good luck guys.


----------

